# Help required in Marriage Certificate Attestation



## sajidmahmud (Jul 8, 2015)

I am an Indian national working in UAE. My wife and kids are in India. I want to shift them to uae now. For this i need to get my marriage certificate attested. 

My wife was previously a pakistani national but now is an indian national. We got married in pakistan. Our marriage certificate is in english and the original certificate is attested by Indian High Commission in pakistan. 

Now how do i get this marriage certificate attested by home country. Private agencies are saying that since this marriage certificate was issued in pakistan (even though Indian high commission has attested the original document) the indian ministry will not attest it.

And since both me and my wife are indian nationals so UAE government will be wanting the attestion from the Indian government and not pakistani government.

Kindly advise.


----------



## g_n_a (Oct 1, 2010)

sajidmahmud said:


> I am an Indian national working in UAE. My wife and kids are in India. I want to shift them to uae now. For this i need to get my marriage certificate attested.
> 
> My wife was previously a pakistani national but now is an indian national. We got married in pakistan. Our marriage certificate is in english and the original certificate is attested by Indian High Commission in pakistan.
> 
> ...




I find it very surprising that the Indian High Commission in Pakistan actually attested your Pakistani marriage certificate. They are not supposed to 'attest' any document not issued by them. Are you sure it was not just a verification stamp put on it during some document checking procedure for a visa application?

And you are right in that the Indian Ministry will not attest a Pakistani document. It was not issued by an Indian authority.

Documents in general have to be attested or apostilled by the authorities issuing them, and not by foreign governments. 

I think what you need is to get your Pakistani marriage certificate apostilled by the authorities in Pakistan for use in the UAE. If the UAE authorities are insisting on an Indian document due to your nationality , an option for you would be to get married again in India, and get a new Indian marriage certificate issued there.


----------



## wkuser (Sep 24, 2012)

Did your wife give up the Pakistani nationality after getting married to you? Because if not, I don't see any problem in this case.


----------



## imac (Oct 14, 2012)

sajidmahmud said:


> ...Private agencies are saying that since this marriage certificate was issued in pakistan (even though Indian high commission has attested the original document) the indian ministry will not attest it...


they are correct... you need to get the attestation done by the foreign affairs ministry in pakistan, and then the uae embassy in pakistan... and then foreign affairs in the uae...



sajidmahmud said:


> ...And since both me and my wife are indian nationals so UAE government will be wanting the attestion from the Indian government and not pakistani government...


attestation is a sequence of authentication, not of the document, but an authentication that the seal and signature of the previous attester is authentic...

local government attests that that the signature/seal of the person issuing the document is authentic, foreign affairs of the issuing country attests that signature/seal of local government is authentic, uae embassy attests that the signature/seal of the ministry is authentic, and then uae foreign affairs attests that the signature/seal of the embassy is authentic...

no where along the process does anyone attest that the contents of the documents are authentic...


----------



## imac (Oct 14, 2012)

g_n_a said:


> I find it very surprising that the Indian High Commission in Pakistan actually attested your Pakistani marriage certificate. They are not supposed to 'attest' any document not issued by them...


they do... again, as i said, an attestation is not verification of the authenticy of a document, just the signature/seal of the sequence of prior attesters...


----------



## Ssdye (Jul 9, 2015)

Hi
I would like to get my mark sheets attested from Pune University. Does anyone know if
1. I can have some one else submit the documents personally on my behalf
2. Do they need the originals or can they attest a copy against their records.
3. Will they mail it back to me or do I have to pick it up.
Any help is greatly appreciated. Thanks


----------

